# [Reseau] Fichier hosts inactif (Resolu)

## Ezka

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a un grain de sable (en cette période estivale, si ça pourait être vrai) dans mon système qui m'empêche de pingé tranquille dans ce monde de bits :

- mon fichier hosts n'est pas utilisé ! Ou il n'a pas l'air d'être utilisé !

En gros :

```
Actis etc # ping localhost

ping: unknown host localhost
```

pourtant dans /etc/hosts :

```
Actis etc # grep -ve '#' /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

1127.0.0.1   actis

192.168.0.2   actis

192.168.1.150   geexbox
```

dans mon /etc/host.conf

```
order hosts, bind

multi off
```

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un fichier /etc/networks ... qui n'est pas documenté dans man, mais même en y glissant un 'localhost 127.0.0.1' mon ping s'en porte pas mieux ...

J'ai raté un truc ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Et le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf donne quoi?

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce que le service net.lo est démarré ?

----------

## Poch

C'est quoi ce 

```

1127.0.0.1 actis

```

 ?

1127, ça me paraît beaucoup...

Ca vient peut-être pas de là mais avoir des valeurs correctes ne peut pas faire de mal   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ezka

Le service net.lo est bien démarré.

J'ai corrigé le 1127 ce matin en postant j'ai vu l'erreur, mais pas mieux.

Le fichier nsswitch est vide. Ca ne me semble pas trop mauvais, il n'apparait pas dans mes anciennes configurations ... je ne l'ai donc pas remplacé par erreur.

Je suis un peu désarmé sur ce problème   :Confused: 

J'ai vérifié les droit :

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  936 juil. 14 14:57 host.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,2K juil. 31 20:24 hosts
```

Mais le mystère demeure ...

----------

## Ezka

Le Tips si jamais ça arrive à d'autre :

/etc/nsswitch.conf

```
hosts: files dns
```

Et ça marche.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

je poste juste pour infos à tout hasard, moi dans mon fichier nsswitch.conf j'ai ça:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/nsswitch.conf:
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/etc/nsswitch.conf,v 1.1 2006/09/29 23:52:23 vapier Exp $
> ...

 

J'utilise glibc-2.6.1

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf donne quoi?

 

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Le Tips si jamais ça arrive à d'autre :
> 
> /etc/nsswitch.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est bien jeune padawan, 1 semaine... tu feras mieux la prochaine fois  :Razz: 

----------

## Ezka

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est bien jeune padawan, 1 semaine... tu feras mieux la prochaine fois 

 

Certes j'ai pas été rapide, mais ça ne m'empêchait pas de me servir du système ... donc bug mineur   :Arrow:  à checker quand j'ai le temps.

Et puis ça ma emmerder pour autre chose, alors j'ai du m'y mettre  :Sad: 

Quand j'ai fais le switch de la glibc ça a du merdé nsswitch ... m'en suis apperçus que bien plus tard ... aprés un reboot  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bref, merci à vous !

----------

